
Double Commander – A twin-panel, cross-platform, file manager (FOSS) - shock
http://doublecmd.sourceforge.net/
======
shock
Here's how I configured it to look¹ on my system. It supports file file
operations queues which are quite useful when I'm copying to the same drive.
My search is over :)

① [http://i.imgur.com/1gnbXao.png](http://i.imgur.com/1gnbXao.png)

